# Rapido CP Rail FP9



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Here are some pics of the CP Rail version….


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

What is the railing on the roof used for? Is that framework for some sort of snow shield for the radiator fans?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Those are icicle breakers….the Canadian ran through the Rockie Mountains, and the many tunnels on the line would have icicles hanging down over the entrances in the winter….the icicle breakers broke those before the vista dome cars in the train got there, thus saving damage to the domes…..

I think that a few U.S. roads used something similar….SP did….










CP Rail even installed icicle breakers on weighed down boxcars, to break icicles and prevent damage to freight cars as well…..


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I never knew that they did that to box cars. Possibly a neat modeling idea for the right layout


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Micro-Trains N 02444460 40' Standard Box Car, CP Rail | ModelTrainStuff


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Jscullans said:


> I never knew that they did that to box cars. Possibly a neat modeling idea for the right layout


CP used icicle breakers on their “mini” boxcars….Trueline Trains did these cars in HO a while back….the cars included the icicle breakers as an add-on if one wanted to do so….

The sides of the 'Minibox' are attached to a steel angle that is attached to the top of the sections of channel that make up the 'tabbed' side sill.This innovation is part of what gives these box cars their unique look. They resemble short versions of the 1932 ARA standard steel box car. This is the first known application of this type of attachment of the sheathing to the side sill. Although there is no direct evidence, it appears this innovation influenced the design of the 1932 ARA standard.

The cars were very successful, with almost 6,400 still in service in 1967, over 1,800 in 1972, and one still reported in revenue service through 1983. Cars were used in MOW service through at least 1993. Some of the cars in work service were modified with tall steel frames on the roof for icicle breaker service west of Calgary.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

GNfan said:


> Micro-Trains N 02444460 40' Standard Box Car, CP Rail | ModelTrainStuff


Unfortunately, standard 40’ boxcars never had icicle breakers installed…..CP’s “minibox” cars were used for that, they were slightly shorter than standard boxcars….


----------

